# Problem mit PCGH-Print-DVD



## kentaru (6. Juli 2009)

Hey, ich bin neu hier und weiß nich wo ich hin schreiben soll.
Ich hab mir mal die Ausgabe 06/09 besorgt und da is der WoW Patch 3.1.0 drauf, und wenn ich den starte dann kommt immer das ich die DvD wenden soll... aber wenn ich sie gewendet hab is der patch net zu finden...

hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe 

Danke im Vorraus
Kentaru


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn du neu hier bist, solltest du im Stande sein einen aussagekräftigen Titel zu wählen . Ich hab das jetzt für dich geändert und bitte dich, zukünftig selber darauf zu achten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Juli 2009)

hmm auch nicht, wenn du auf "DVD öffnen" gehst?
Dann bei patches oder so?

Wenn nicht, lad ihn dir doch hier:
DLH.Net - PC Patches

greetz


----------



## kentaru (6. Juli 2009)

@Gozou sorry und danke^^

@Dante ich wollt ihn lieber installn also von der DvD aus weil das loaden dauert 2-3 stunden bei mir^^


----------



## kentaru (6. Juli 2009)

@Gozou sorry und danke^^

@Dante ich wollt ihn lieber installn also von der DvD aus weil das loaden dauert 2-3 stunden bei mir^^(danke für die schnelle antwort)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Juli 2009)

Beim Einlegen der DVD einfach auf "Ordner öffnen"...(oder nachträglich im Arbeitsplatz rechtklick und öffnen)
Dann auf "02_Spiele" und auf "Patches"
Dann steht schon WoW da...doppelklick und fertig...wenn nicht kopierst du ihn dir rüber und versuchst es dann nochmal!

greetz


----------



## kentaru (6. Juli 2009)

Ok danke ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Juli 2009)

Dann geh auf "schließen" und öffne die DVD mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk im Arbeitsplatz


----------



## kentaru (6. Juli 2009)

lol??? der Patch funzt nicht bzw. startet nicht


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn du ihn dir mal rüber kopierst und dann startest geht auch nicht?
Kann aber eig net sein, vllt. musst du eine Weile warten?
Oder du müsstest ihn dir nochmal selber downloaden...

greetz


----------



## kentaru (6. Juli 2009)

Ok danke


----------

